# Accountant to Quantity Surveyor



## Heckler (24 Sep 2004)

Hi there,

Am a qualified accountant but am seriously thinking about packing it in. Basically it just ain't doing it for me. Wanted to do something in the line of quantity surveying. Maybe go labouring on building sites during the day to earn money and go to college at night to get my qualification. Anyone out there gone through something similar and think this would be a realistic option ?

Regards

Heckler


----------



## maranello (24 Sep 2004)

*career change*

have you done any aptitude and psychometric testing to check if you are really suited to a career in quantity surveying?

There are plenty of sites on the Internet where you can do this type of testing (for a fee usually), also there are plenty of books available.

Try to find out what attributes are required for such a career and see if you match them.


----------



## Redbhoy (24 Sep 2004)

*Re: career change*

A friend of mine went into it. Got a job as a junior with Pierse and they paid him to go college(or if he passed). His wages were crap to start off with. Hes at it about 3 years now and is only starting to make good money!
I'd do the psychometric testing as advised in the last post if i were you.


----------



## boots (1 Oct 2004)

*QS*

I am a Quantity Surveyor, and think that anybody coming from an accountancy background would be a strong candidate, in certain areas, for a career as a QS. 

There are similarities in the need to account for expenditure etc and basically be able to " juggle figures ".
The construction technology side of things may be a little more difficult, but like all of us you learn as you go along.

You might want to consider if you have enough of a thick skin to deal with the amount of bad manners, aggression and combatative nature of the Irish Construction industry, but I guess the same could be said of most jobs.

Best of luck whatever you decide,
Boots


----------



## Douglas (19 Oct 2004)

*QS*

I moved to construction at the beginning of this year.  I am a qualified accountant who wanted a change from office live. Spend most of the time on two different sites working half way between accountancy and QSing.  Would agree with boots about manners and ability to have a thick skin but it's still a lot more rewarding (so far) than any straight accounting jobs I have done.  I think Trinity do a 1 year project management course that might be of benefit to you if doing a degree course for 3 years after doing your accounting exams.  Also, at the moment the industry is on a high 80000+ houses.  I reckon that this can only sustain for so long before production decreases (in other words, lots of people will be losing their jobs).  Hope this helps and good luck with your future.


----------



## Cork (24 Oct 2004)

*i*

Was  the move to  construction hard to sell at interview stage?

I too am unhappy in accountancy - I needed a change and did a post grad in IT but IT jobs are now scare.

The construction industry is an interesting idea regarding a move.


----------

